# Textbox in gridview asp.net



## deepakgates (Feb 16, 2011)

So I dynamically added textbox into gridview in page load event

Dim r, c As Integer
            For c = 0 To GridView.HeaderRow.Cells.Count - 1
                For r = 0 To GridView.Rows.Count - 1
                    Dim tb As TextBox = New TextBox
                    tb.ID = "tb " + r.ToString + " " + c.ToString                    
                    GridView.Rows(r).Cells(c).Controls.Add(tb)
                Next
            Next

And in  other event I just cant access those textbox .. 

For c = 0 To GridView.HeaderRow.Cells.Count - 1
            For r = 0 To GridView.Rows.Count - 1
                Dim tbname As String = "tb " + r.ToString + " " + c.ToString
                Dim tb = New TextBox
                tb = GridView.Rows(r).Cells(c).FindControl(tbname)
                Response.Write(tb.Text)
            Next
        Next

Tried almost everything
                Dim tb = New TextBox
tb = GridView.Rows(r).Cells(c).FindControl(tbname)
tb = CType(GridView.Rows(r).Cells(c).FindControl(tbname), TextBox)
IT always gives null exception

Searched again and again with no gain SO thinkdigit seemed right spot!!

Thanks!!


----------

